# Hey from Springfield



## Hymer Simpson (Aug 16, 2007)

Hey,
I’ve joined as a matter of urgency.  My van was attacked by drunks on an Oxford street in the early hours of this morning, so I don’t dare stay here any longer. I’ve posted a request for site information in the Oxfordshire sub-forum,. Unfortately this has not been an isolated incident during the six weeks I’ve been visiting the UK, I have had interference about once per week, as I’ve stayed outside the homes of friends and family in various parts of England.

I’ve been living aboard my motorhome since I bought it in Portugal 3 months ago and have had no problems at all on the continent. But then they have loads of free stopovers and places designed for caravanners and the like. I will leaving UK around the end of this month for a slow meander back to the Algarve. Down there I will be cleaning up my yacht to get it ready to sell. I would love to find a travelling companion before I leave but time is getting short.

I sailed my yacht down there from England, extending the cruise over the past 3 years, with occasional flights back here to earn some dosh. No longer necessary now I can live on a pension.

I’ve been living aboard my yacht on and off over the past 5 years, and now find the motorhome even more comfortable, with the added benefit that it will sail inland! And at the end of the day, rowing back from the café is easier and safer!
Doh!!


----------



## gillr49 (Aug 16, 2007)

Welcome Hymer
Sorry to hear about your troubles, lots of sites in Oxfordshire
http://www.find-a-campsite.co.uk/oxfordshire.html

Good luck and have a trouble free journey back
    ​


----------



## Julie (Aug 16, 2007)

31G7 Oxfordshire - Abingdon - The Rye Farm Pay & Display car park, on the A415 going south from Abingdon, on the left hand side just across the river bridge. £5 for 24 hours maximum (2007). Public toilets (pay) are just across the road.

Found this on another site, no idea if its any good.

There are 3 large car parks off the A415 just before the Thames bridge to the south of Abingdon. On your left Hales Meadow has barriers, as does Rye Farm on your right. Beside Rye Farm there is a large PSV/HGV car park which is MH friendly. Plenty of space to get away from lorries of which there are not many. Charges are £7 per 24 hours and there are hefty non-display or overstay fines. There are public toilets in Hales Meadow car park across the road.
10 minute gentle stroll into Abingdon centre over the bridge and shops, pubs, restaurants etc Two pubs on the bridge. Waitrose and Somerfield in town. Tesco on outskirts.

There are also a number of park and ride sites round Oxford, don't know if overnighting is allowed though.
Jules


----------



## guest (Aug 16, 2007)

*hi hymer simpson...*

sorry to hear of your troubles if you dont have any joy with http://www.find-a-campsite.co.uk/oxfordshire.html (although its a great site im sure you will) try this site http://www.uk-sites.com/ ...good luck i hope you get somewhere suitable.
sounds like you live a great life,dont let the troubles put you off it...samm


----------



## Hymer Simpson (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks for all the help everyone. I actually found a suitable layby last night by flying around the area via Google Earth. I used to find quiet anchorages that way too.


----------

